# a few showing questions



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Kina curious about showing mice, i know about dog showing but nothing to do with mice.

do u have to join the NMC to show?

Is there a set size a broken marked mouse should be to do well in shows?

Can u show any mouse or is it like with dogs where they must be registered?

Are thare many shows in wales?

What does a mouse have to acheive to become a champion?


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

PPVallhunds said:


> Kina curious about showing mice, i know about dog showing but nothing to do with mice.
> 
> do u have to join the NMC to show?
> 
> ...


yes you need to be an NMC member to show.

yes you can show any mouse in the appropriate class

no shows in wales, but there might be one not too far depending where in wales you are.

mmm champion?? i'm not to hot on that one, i'll let a more experienced exhibitor answer for you.

what you do get by joining the NMC is contact details for all members, access to the NMC facebook page, the opportunity to show your mice and a wealth of support from established exhibitors. All for £10 a year!


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

You DO NOT have to be a member of the NMC to show at NMC supported shows, you only have to be a member if you want to hold any NMC cups/trophies that you win at shows. A broken marked mouse could still win if its well marked even if its quite small. To become a champion "a mouse must have won five first prizes awarded by not less than three NMC judges at not less than three NMC supported show." Depending on where you live in Wales the nearest shows would be Bristol (South Wales) Shareshill (Mid Wales) and Manchester/Preston (North Wales).


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Seawatch Stud said:


> You DO NOT have to be a member of the NMC to show at NMC supported shows, you only have to be a member if you want to hold any NMC cups/trophies that you win at shows. A broken marked mouse could still win if its well marked even if its quite small. To become a champion "a mouse must have won five first prizes awarded by not less than three NMC judges at not less than three NMC supported show." Depending on where you live in Wales the nearest shows would be Bristol (South Wales) Shareshill (Mid Wales) and Manchester/Preston (North Wales).


thanks Phil


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

thank you, none of those places are near me, i think ill stick to dogs


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

So the mice you want too show just have to conform to the standards of the NMC ?What would the nearest show be to Newcastle or Hexham Northumberland?On the application form too join the NMC it has a section to subscribe to the NMC news it gives no price .Should I just tick yes send the form away then they will send details of the subscription?Ahh just read it is £20.00 for 12 issues I have joined face book today  .


----------

